# Strengthening the 260 - from behind! Controversial!



## kyle2020 (Jun 25, 2009)

Quite a misleading title but anyway, on with the plan 

My main concern since installing the HR-03 GTX cooler on my 260 has been pcb bend. Its a hefty cooler and hangs over the front of the card at the bottom, and is starting to bend off slightly at the end. An easy solution would be to remove the heat sinks that cam with the HR-03 off the back of the card and simply reinstall the stock backplate.

The problem I hear you say?!

Well I sort of removed all those white thermal pads off it when I took it off. And I dont have any more. So, me being a tight sombitch and wanting to do this for nothing, I gave come across the decision - I shal simply cut holes in the back plate for the heat sinks to pass through, so I get enhanced cooling and strength! 

However, its 10pm here so I wont be able to start this project until tomorrow / saturday (depending on what time I get up). My description may not make any sense to some of you, but you shal see soon enough.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 25, 2009)

Reserved.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I understand what you are wanting to do. Can't wait for pictures and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 26, 2009)

I sense either a new card, or a drop in our PPD! lol.

Need pictures, son.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

haha.

Well, I checked it out this morning. Bad news ladies and gents, it cant be done.

Reason why? 

Thermalright have used all the screw holes that the backplate used for push pins to pass through. Id be able to screw it in to one screw hole, but I doubt that would do any good 

So, she dies a premature death.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 26, 2009)

You could always sell her to me on the cheap... I'll give her a loving home.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

why would I sell it?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 26, 2009)

to save her from bending to a painful death 

You gunna go with a different cooler?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

No other coolers on the market really offer full support - I was thinking about the acellero but have since been informed that it is actually heavier then my HR-03!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 26, 2009)

Might have to cable tie it to something... help support the weight.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 26, 2009)

I use my PCI-E cables to help hold up the end of the card, i rem my 3870 bent a bit with the iceq cooler.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think ill have to route my PCI cables over the back of the card and pull them tight, at the minute they are underneath.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha.
> 
> Well, I checked it out this morning. Bad news ladies and gents, it cant be done.
> 
> ...



Not having ever seen a backplate for the 260 I'll probably get this wrong, but, can't you just cut out a big hole where the backplate for the Thermalright goes?


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I think ill have to route my PCI cables over the back of the card and pull them tight, at the minute they are underneath.



Yeah mine go along the underside of the 5.25" bays and are cable tied tight in position so it pulls up slightly on the graphics cards PCB



Darknova said:


> Not having ever seen a backplate for the 260 I'll probably get this wrong, but, can't you just cut out a big hole where the backplate for the Thermalright goes?



The problem is the mounting holes, a backplate is pretty darn useless if it cant be screwed in place


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

The screw holes that the backplate uses are all filled with push pins, so I cant attach it


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> The screw holes that the backplate uses are all filled with push pins, so I cant attach it



Why are they filled with push-pins? Is that what the thermalright uses to attach to the card?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, the heatsinks that thermalright include are held in place via pushpins.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Yeah, the heatsinks that thermalright include are held in place via pushpins.



Would it be possible to use screws instead? A number of times I've replaced push-pins with screws and washers because I HATE push-pins.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

even if I use screws they will block those holes off regardless, so im back where I started


----------



## Darknova (Jun 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> even if I use screws they will block those holes off regardless, so im back where I started



Use zip-ties to hold the backplate on?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

haha, ghetto strap it


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 26, 2009)

wont the contact be a little loose with zip-ties??


----------

